# Need Your Thoughts/Advice For This Saturday's Project



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all. So, I'm the newbie ... got the shop all built-out and I'm planning to start my first build this Saturday. My ambitious project is somewhat planned-out. I've decided to build a cluster of roller-cabinets to mount to the back of my table saw. I intend to pair the cabinets, back-to-back, and fasten them (to the table saw's rear 2" angle-iron). Each cabinet's top will be 42" long by 24" wide and the back-side of each top will be flush with the back of each cabinet. I will have a 2" overhang on the front and both sides of each cabinet. 

My question: how would you suggest that I "pin" or "anchor" the cabinets together, so they are like one, stable, unit when pinned, but capable of rapid disassembly so they can be moved around independently? I'm thinking of a two-by-two arrangement, giving me a combination outfeed and work-space that is 48" wide by 84" long, when all four cabinets are pinned together. So, I need to pin the first pair of cabinets to the table-saw, and pin the remaining two cabinets to the first pair.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe consider using rare earth magnets like the ones Lee Valley sells. The 1" magnets have an attractive force of 30lbs, and putting them in a matching cup is supposed to multiply the force by about 4x. I used some of the smaller ones once to mount a kickboard on a bathroom cabinet and it never came off by accident. They might even be able to hold the boxes to the saw without drilling holes.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

One thing to check is the uniformity of the floor. If your floor is like most poured concrete, the variations may be significant enough to require individual leveling on each of the cabinets to achieve the long outfeed that is co-planar with the surface of your saw.


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice, Chuck! Exactly the kind of creative/slick solution I'm exploring, but the price tag is a bit steep, especially since I intend to add two more cabinets at some point in the future. If I chose this solution, I think I'd need 2 magnets per cabinet at the table-saw junction (4 total), plus 2 magnets across their backs junction (6 total), plus 2 magnets per cabinet at the 2nd junction (10 total), plus 2 more magnets across their backs (12 total). Including the cups, washers and friction discs, this equates to approx. $150 plus shipping, plus another $75 when I eventually add the additional two cabinets. Any more ideas, please? Thanks! - Rich


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Ralph, I think our posts crossed. Great point! Thinking about the main area where the rolling cabinets will be joined together, I think I can make minor adjustments using washers as spacers between the locking wheels and the cabinet bottom. Once aligned, the cabinets will need to be arranged in the same orientation all the time (something I can live with). Thanks! -Rich


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

riffin-rich said:


> Nice, Chuck! Exactly the kind of creative/slick solution I'm exploring, but the price tag is a bit steep, especially since I intend to add two more cabinets at some point in the future. If I chose this solution, I think I'd need 2 magnets per cabinet at the table-saw junction (4 total), plus 2 magnets across their backs junction (6 total), plus 2 magnets per cabinet at the 2nd junction (10 total), plus 2 more magnets across their backs (12 total). Including the cups, washers and friction discs, this equates to approx. $150 plus shipping, plus another $75 when I eventually add the additional two cabinets. Any more ideas, please? Thanks! - Rich


99K33.30- 2 each magnets, cups, and washers= $7.00. You might only need 2 sets for the back ($14), especially if you put locking castors at the fronts. You could use something like 00L15.30 to draw the boxes together (3.20 each) and is something you could probably find locally. National Hardware makes them or something like them. If you were going to add more boxes end to end later you could join them under the overhangs with something like a tabletop draw, 00S10.22 or 13K04.01.


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Excellent suggestions, Chuck! Thank you very much! Really. I don't know how I did my math ... ? Just realized how far off I was. So, I purchased a ton of 3" polyurethane wheels from Woodcrafters (fixed wheels for the rears and locking swivels for the fronts). As for joining the cabinets together, I like the magnet sets you suggested a lot, but I also like the 13K04.01 for joining the sides to each other. As for joining the cabinets to the table saw, I came up with a low-budget idea ... we'll see how it works. My plan is to fasten a strip of 1x1 hardwood to the back side of the saw's rear-mounted 2" angle iron. Then, I'll push the cabinets up to the back of the saw and another strip mounted to the under-side of the cabinet's overhanging side will interlock with the strip mounted to the angle iron. This should hold the cabinet-top tightly to the saw. I don't know if that makes sense, but I'll give it a try and take pics if it comes out nicely. Thanks again for all of your help! - Rich


----------

